# Brutus is now...........



## TinyMiteVillage (May 15, 2007)

Brutus was gelded yesterday and is doing fine. His manners are an issue right now but he is learning. He is a gorgeous black with a nice body type. LIttle on the tall side but is alright. I think he about 34 inches. He would make a great cart horse if someone could teach him. I know zilch about that stuff..........


----------



## HobbsFarm (May 23, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I'm glad to hear he is doing good after all that. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Hershey has really come around in the past few weeks. I think he even likes ME now! So if there's hope for him, there's hope for Brutus too! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon




[/SIZE]


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (May 26, 2007)

Oh then that is great news on Hershey. I know JOhn will be a good daddy to him. I will see you soon with your new foster Dandy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the updates. I check this forum often to see how all the horses are doing.

Marsha


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jun 17, 2007)

Brutus is doing good. He is nice and slick and shiny but he needs a permanent place to call home. Do we have any takers.............


----------



## Sandy_M. (Jun 30, 2007)

TinyMiteVillage said:


> Brutus is doing good. He is nice and slick and shiny but he needs a permanent place to call home. Do we have any takers.............


Hi Susan...Willy and Sparkeys human here



: Could you send me a pic of Brutus to my e-mail, or post one here? I have a couple of friends who want to take a road trip to see you!

Thanks,

Sandy Martin

Serenity Acres


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 2, 2007)

i will send you an email with a pic.


----------

